# BBQrs in exile...



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2006)

what's with all the banning over there?

I guess this place kind of got started cause we got kicked off other places.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

I never got kicked off...I've been threatened 8-[ 
Give us your poor,tired, sick and  your banned....Welcome to the best site on the net. :grin: 
The land of misfit Q'ers........  
BTW did you know Cappy not Al Gore invented the internet :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2006)

Can you be more specific about these "beliefs"??


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

I haven't even been threatened on that board.    Now, what's up with Woodman being a Moderator over there???     
 :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry: :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:

Here comes the calvalry..... :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I haven't even been threatened on that board.    Now, what's up with Woodman being a Moderator over there???
> :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry: :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:


 Talk about lettin the inmates run the asylum....Woodman a....moderator :ack: ...U are better off on this board....Gregs standards are higher.....I think..... :razz:


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 31, 2006)

You are a wealth of knowledge and we are glad to have you here.

Chris


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

Well said Chris... =D> 
Sorry for being a wise a$$ I'm just in a good mood.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

The last time a similar incident occured, their calvary came over and chastized everyone here, then the thread quickly got locked before anyone could defend them selves.  I'm not sorry!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 31, 2006)

We're like the Oakland Raiders of the internet here with Rempe being like Al Davis and never coming out of the office(porch).


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> We're like the Oakland Raiders of the internet here with Rempe being like Al Davis and never coming out of the office(porch).


Well he did come out of the closet didn't he...
Joker you are talking ancient history I guess I have to go to the archives...Care to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2006)

Bubba, you forgot to mention my over-size glasses, sweet-ass running suit and receding hair line!  What can I say, the porch has made me very rich!  
*
Just Q baby!!*


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> Never got threatened.  Had 1 thread deleted asking questions about selling my smoker without listing anything about selling it just looking for places to list that people have had luck with.  Thread got deleted with no reason.  Posted another thread asking why it got deleted just looking for an explanation.  Thread got deleted so I posted a smartass thread betting on how long before this thread got deleted.  Got banned.
> 
> Really was no belief reason but I was being polite.


Well if that was the case alot of people here would have been banned a long time ago....myself included..and I was worried you guys and gals didn't dine on swine


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Bubba, you forgot to mention my over-size glasses, sweet-ass running suit and receding hair line!  What can I say, the porch has made me very rich!
> *
> Just Q baby!!*


I think I know what gregs next avatar will be


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 31, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I haven't even been threatened on that board.    Now, what's up with Woodman being a Moderator over there???
> :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry: :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:
> 
> Here comes the calvalry..... :grin:



They made him a moderator on the Q-Fest Section of the Board, don't know if his "powers" extend to other areas.

That BB does seem to be run with an iron fist lately. You'd almost think Ray Basso had a twin cousin or something.

Welcome aboard guys...good to see you here Jay....I think.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 31, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I haven't even been threatened on that board.    Now, what's up with Woodman being a Moderator over there???
> :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry: :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:
> 
> Here comes the calvalry..... :grin:



He's kissing rear to get some free rub.  There's a motivation there somewhere.  The man is asleep by 7:30 every night so how much moderating is he going to be doing? :!: 

Maybe he thought the Q stood for queer. :lmao:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll fit in just great around here.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are a vegan Qer got any good recipes :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> I wanted to go down in infamy.


 :lmao:  =D>  :lmao:  =D>  :lmao:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2006)

*"Meat is Murder"*

That is my favorite Smiths Album!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

Veggies are a nice garnish...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Veggies are a nice garnish...


Yep, and there's alot of grilling that goes on over here too so, POST UP, friend.  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh you didn't know...................We got 4 words for ya................We luv the pics. :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Food Porn =P~  :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

photokirk said:
			
		

> Just a heads up...  PM's are NOT private on TexasBBQRub.com   Adjust your typing accordingly.


This board uses the same software and host as they do.  If that's true, they're not private here either!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2006)

Feel secure guys, I don't have the first idea how I would even begin to look up other peoples PM's...besides not having any interest in the first place, I believe the SA of MFBB.com locks the ability to do that...I cannot get a back up of this forum unless I pay for one.  Besides, everyone here talks sh*t about me to my face...It can't be any worse behind my back!

BTW...TXBBQRUB has their own board installed, it is not part of the MFBB family!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

and here I was worried about the gov...... :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 31, 2006)

The moderators aren't, you'll have to talk to someone else about the prissy stuff.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> photokirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic is creepy for some reason....as for the moderator you are right most of the time... :!:  :hide:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *"Meat is Murder"*
> 
> That is my favorite Smiths Album!!



No way! You are a Smiths fan? I love the Smiths! 

Hoosier and Kirk. Sorry to see you off that board, but happy to see you here. These guys are alot of fun! I'll look forward to seeing J Shively at Nelsonville this fall, and , the invitation to come over to Oinktoberfest is open as well! Wood-Moderator


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 31, 2006)

Kirk you too. If you dont mind me asking what did you do. How come they are baning so many people lately? Was it always like this? 

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

TexasBlakeWFO said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that both of you would be banned from any forum in which abusive words were said about the administrator in PMs.


I don't know about anyone else but, I have a major problem with anyone reading _Private Messages_.  They're called PRIVATE for a reason.  :-X  :-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

TexasBlakeWFO said:
			
		

> * Especially when you call the administrator a prick*.



We call Greg a prick all the time, he doesn't seem to mind.  Actually I think it arouses him!  You guys can call him a prick here anytime you feel like it!!


BTW, welcome aboard all former TXBBQ Rub Board members!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

photokirk said:
			
		

> TexasBlakeWFO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just scanned his site and cannot find anywhere where it says that Private Messages are the property of TxBBQRub or anyone else for that matter. There's no fore warning to it's members that Private Messages can or will be scanned / read my moderators.  I too have been a huge fan of TxBBQRub and have used it exclusively since 1st trying it more than 3 years ago.  Good Luck Blake ~ Tell Bill I also feel that he makes a fantastic product but I'm also taking my business elsewhere...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2006)

So here's the deal...It seems some members from the TXBBQRUB site have been banned.  Whether they played by the rules or not is none of my concern as it is not my board to run.  What was done there is indeed just that...DONE!

This forum is not going to be a vehicle to bash anyone from the Texas site as it is also not going to be a vehicle for someone to bash the former members.

I have a great respect for Bill and Craig over at the Texas site.  I will not let this turn in to a fight over who's right and who's wrong.  I am more than happy to have all who wish to join stay here at BBQ-4-U.  We do have rules here too...but I *DO NOT *read private messages!!

I'm not saying anyone has crossed any lines yet...just trying to not have to lock a thread for once.  I appreciate all of you showing some restraint here in this General Discussion section.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> So here's the deal...It seems some members from the TXBBQRUB site have been banned.  Whether they played by the rules or not is none of my concern as it is not my board to run.  What was done there is indeed just that...DONE!
> 
> This forum is not going to be a vehicle to bash anyone from the Texas site as it is also not going to be a vehicle for someone to bash the former members.
> 
> ...



Very well said Greg!!  You are a manly man when we need you most!!!   8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> TexasBlakeWFO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a good thing you're not the mod here.  everyone would be elsewhere.  speaking of esle where, you can slither on back to your board any time now.[/quote:2gszi639]
Nicely put Bri :!:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> So here's the deal...It seems some members from the TXBBQRUB site have been banned.  Whether they played by the rules or not is none of my concern as it is not my board to run.  What was done there is indeed just that...DONE!
> 
> This forum is not going to be a vehicle to bash anyone from the Texas site as it is also not going to be a vehicle for someone to bash the former members.
> 
> ...



This is why new people like myself feel welcomed and comfortable to post anything and say anything (within reason) to whom ever, when ever on this site. We know there is ribbing back and forth and if you are not adult enough to realize that maybe you shouldn't be using message boards to begin with.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 31, 2006)

photokirk said:
			
		

> TexasBlakeWFO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were glad to have you here kirk and any other texas bbq rub members that my join us.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 31, 2006)

Blake, I truly apperate all the work you put into the texas bbq rub forum. I have leard alot since have I joined there (and here). I would like to thank everyone who keeps that board running (and here too). I have never used txbbq rub so I can not comment on that but I would like to complemt you guys on your fast shipping. I have ordered a few pairs of your gloves and they are here super quick. Same goes for TPJ. But some of time blake I think you just need to let things go.

Chris


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 31, 2006)

TexasBlakeWFO said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might be right, but here we just say it right up front. As a moderator and I hope I speak for Capt. Morgan and Bill and maybe Greg the Admistrator, there are going to be times when you do things that are not going to endear you to some people on the board, you know that going in, there might be some harsh language, Heaven forbid, some name calling, you know that going in. If my skin isn't thick enough to handle it then I shouldn't be a moderator or a BB Administrator.

Don't get me wrong there are some things and some language that just can't be toleratd under any circumstances, but someone calling me a p####k, certainly doesn't rise to that level.

As far as my being a moderator, I truly believe that Private Messages are just that, Private, no matter who owns them, unless there is some evidence of criminal wrongdoing, I have no business, reading anyone's private messages.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> TexasBlakeWFO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might be right, but here we just say it right up front. As a moderator and I hope I speak for Capt. Morgan and Bill and maybe Greg the Admistrator, there are going to be times when you do things that are not going to endear you to some people on the board, you know that going in, there might be some harsh language, Heaven forbid, some name calling, you know that going in. If my skin isn't thick enough to handle it then I shouldn't be a moderator or a BB Administrator.

Don't get me wrong there are some things and some language that just can't be toleratd under any circumstances, but someone calling me a p####k, certainly doesn't rise to that level.

As far as my being a moderator, I truly believe that Private Messages are just that, Private, no matter who owns them, unless there is some evidence of criminal wrongdoing, I have no business, reading anyone's private messages.[/quote:1ga4nrrk]

Another well put "class" post!!! =D>   Now maybe if Bill can get Kathy to type for him he can reply as well.  Cappy says it like it is and is always a class act, he'll even buy you a nice frosty drink!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I like the Texas site too, but just don't have time to keep
up with it.  I will say, this is the only forum on the net I know of
where anyone can speak freely without fear of pissing off a sponsor.
That's why I like it... we can compare rubs, sauces, woods, grills, any
product, and learn from the discussion.

Very little deleting gets done here.  We don't want personal attacks,
but we let a little fight go on sometimes as long as it's fairly civil.

We created a Blue Room that is no holds barred.  You can go in there
and fight it out all you want.  You must ask Greg to be allowed in.
It's really not that bad in there. 

Just keep in mind we do have some teenagers who are members here,
and we like to keep the profanity and sexual innuendo under control.
expecially in the cooking sections.  Most of the time, I just go in and
edit out the offensive words, but leave the post and thread alone.

Welcome!!  Let's talk Q!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only it were all true!!  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> jshively said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only it were all true!!  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :!:[/quote:24iw4z3h]


That's it, you're banned.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":kyyk0eto]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only it were all true!!  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :!:[/quote:kyyk0eto]


That's it, you're banned.[/quote:kyyk0eto]
 :ack:  That's ok, 'cause ......

That's it!  I'm outta here!!!  :lmao:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad my wife almost go me banned before she was a member. :bow:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard guy's, look forward to talkin' to ya' :!:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 31, 2006)

You know what?  This is getting old and boring. Can't we all just go back to calling each other names, questioning each other's sexual tendencies, telling Rempe to get off the porch sometime, him calling me fat, Woodman soliciting young farm animals, and just having a great time all in the process?  All in fun. 

I don't need to hear how other boards are run.  He can do what he wants and we'll do what we want.  He runs a good board and has rules and I post there occassionally. Rempe runs a good board and has *no* rules, well almost none.

Hey Jay, Kirk and others...welcome aboard.  Now get access to the blue room and let's have some $#$%ing fun!!! :hug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He specifically told me to use board email.  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the nice, polite(I haven't a beer yet) Puff :!: 
After reading 5 pages of people pissing and moaning, it kind of just made may sh*%#y day a little better. It'll be nice to see some  new blood around here :grin:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Bully Bully

Never visited the Texas site so no opinion offered. Welcome aboard all you misfits and black sheep!

BTW, I reconnoitered the blue room and thought it should be call the pink room.

I'm walking softly now to avoid being hit with a big stick.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 31, 2006)

Why cant we all just get along? Tried TP jelly for the first time this weekend. My scores are going UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [-o<


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 31, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> jshively said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He specifically told me to use board email.  8-[[/quote:2xlad5c6]

You always say how high when Rempe says jump?   :!:

100:1 says you don't. :rules:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3p0zop73]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He specifically told me to use board email.  8-[[/quote:3p0zop73]

You always say how high when Rempe says jump?   :!:

100:1 says you don't. :rules:  :lmao:[/quote:3p0zop73]
Make it 1,000:1 and you're getting closer. :grin:  I'm just recalling my request to da masta..It was via PM and while he granted me access (only because he knew me), he did mention that I should have used board email.   8-[ (No, I didn't save that one...)

I would hope that either way would work!  :grin:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 31, 2006)

I was told to use email also. Rules are rules after all. Like in some card games, Jokers are wild.


----------



## Larry D. (Jul 31, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Why cant we all just get along? Tried TP jelly for the first time this weekend. My scores are going UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [-o<



Just don't substitute it for KY jelly.  (Or vice-versa.)   :winkie:


----------



## oompappy (Jul 31, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Kentucky jelly aint no good for BBQ.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 31, 2006)

How does all of this affect _me?_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2006)

You still suck.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 31, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> How does all of this affect _me?_




See everyone...I told you!!!! :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You still suck.


Damn it... I wanted to be the first person to say "suck" in this topic.   :-X 

That's what I get for being down in the shop all day.  #-o


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

TexasBlakeWFO said:
			
		

> jshively said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good!  The only time you come over here is to try to mop up your mess.  Go home!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> TexasBlakeWFO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 31, 2006)

TexasBlakeWFO said:
			
		

> jshively said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like you are the one still talking about it. If you didn't care what was being said you wouldn't be here...or so you say.   [-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what's with all the banning over there?
> 
> I guess this place kind of got started cause we got kicked off other places.



NO! Just that Greg didn't like being told he couldn't say certain things (like being shot!)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Feel secure guys, I don't have the first idea how I would even begin to look up other peoples PM's...besides not having any interest in the first place, I believe the SA of MFBB.com locks the ability to do that...I cannot get a back up of this forum unless I pay for one.  Besides, everyone here talks sh*t about me to my face...It can't be any worse behind my back!
> BTW...TXBBQRUB has their own board installed, it is not part of the MFBB family!



Wanna bet?


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 31, 2006)

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> TexasBlakeWFO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to believe, but I have to agree with you Bill! #-o


----------



## kickassbbq (Aug 1, 2006)

*Banned???*

The last post I made over there was in response to others getting banned.  I was not threatened for anything, but I wanted to be.
I'm an idiot and sometimes I like to see people get all cranked up over nothing and sit back and watch, just throwing in enough of my 2 cents to keep the $$$$ stirred.  Sorry, I'm ADD with a couple of F's thrown in.
I am asked them to please ban me and they wouldn't.
So, when I didn't get banned cause I tried, I just deleted that Forum from my comput.
Smoke On@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Crazy ed


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 1, 2006)

Okay, just finished reading all 7 pages of this post  .  Whew.  

First of all, welcome aboard fellers.  This is the BEST BBQ forum on the net.  We do let things run a little.

I have been firmly spanked on other forums too.  NEVER banned, but came close :!: .

Just a friendly reminder that we do keep the cooking sections to cooking and the General Discussion area if for just that.  HOWEVER, my youngest daughter is a member here and I wouldn't want to be imbarrased to have her reading this section.  

That being said,  please feel at home here, post often and dont forget the PICS!


----------



## kickassbbq (Aug 1, 2006)

*Idea???*

I have an idea.  Everyone ban that Forum.
I did!!!!!!!!!
Smoke That!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Come on guys, don't start bashing that forum or calling for any kind of action. I like Kirk and Jeff, but they played just as much of a role in that escalation as did Blake. Kirk, they asked you numerous times to tone down your sarcastic signatures. They asked me once, and I did it. Both of you guys pushed the envelop and it backfired. The Cannon's are good people and I won't allow them to be attacked here. Blake is a hothead, but so are J. Shively, Bigwheel, Kirk, JTS, and Pit Pirate. Let it go. Woody


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 1, 2006)

OH Cripes!  I asked for this not to be turned in to a bashing and the tone is not good...I agree with Woodman...let it go.

*This is all on this topic...FOREVER!!*


----------

